# Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50



## Annett (4. Feb. 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir haben uns nach vielen Jahren und langem Überlegen (einige hier dachten sicher, wir werden uns nie entscheiden  ) endlich eine neue Kamera geleistet - eine Panasonic FZ 50. 

Die Kamera kam eine Woche vor ihrem ersten großen Einsatz - einem Pferdesporttunier in der Halle.
Diese Fotos sind alles andere als toll geworden. Wir waren beide enttäuscht. Aber die Videos waren ganz brauchbar. 
Nüchtern betrachtet waren wir aber selbst schuld. 
Neue Kamera und dann solche erschwerten Bedingungen.... und dann noch Wunder erwarten.

Ich habe mich dann mit zwei FZ 30 Besitzern aus dem Forum ausgetauscht und unter besseren Bedingungen im Freiland einen oder besser mehrere neue Anläufe genommen.

Ich muss viel ausprobieren.. anders wird das wohl nix mit uns beiden.

Hier mal ein paar halbwegs gelungene Bilder. Eins kennt Ihr schon vom Bilderrätsel.
     
Die beiden ersten sind von gestern - 1. normal AF (Autofocus), 2. Makro-AF, 3. von heute, wieder mit Makro-AF und noch "irgendwas" an den Einstellungen gefummelt.  (irgendwann __ merk ich es mir) 

     
Der Rhabarber mal etwas größer..... so ein klappbares Display weiß man spätestens jetzt zu schätzen.  
Die __ Frühblüher genießen teilweise schon die Sonnenstrahlen.

Mit den Bildern bin ich erstmal zufrieden.. besser als die alte Cam sind sie auf jeden Fall!!
Und wie immer - alles unbearbeitet. :smoki 


Jetzt ist das Büchsenwetter aber vorbei - von Westen ziehen Wolken rein.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi Annett,

...weiß gar nicht was du hast; die Fotos sind doch ok.

Typisch Frau... erst mal meckern und dann irgendwann mal feststellen, daß es auch eine Gebrauchsanleitung gibt.

Naja mit dem Problem kenn ich mich auch gut aus.

Wirst sehen, nach ein paar Monaten ist dies die beste Camera, die wo gibt... wie man so schön sagt. Ich war auch noch nie mit einer neuen Camera auf Anhieb zufrieden, auch nicht mit nem neuem Auto oder ner neuen ....


----------



## Korallenblau (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi Annett
Also ich finde auch die Fotos sind Ok!!
Allerdings die beste Kamera der Welt ist die Canon G 7..-D
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## guenter (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Annett,

na was hast du? Man kann doch was erkennen.

Wird schon werden. Bei uns blüht noch nichts.

Habe auch so meine Sorgen mit meiner Kamera, sie war aber auch billig.


----------



## Frank (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi Annett,

sind doch gute Foddos geworden ...

Aber in einem muss ich Jo recht geben: Frauen und Bedienungsanleitungen ... irgendwie harmoniert das ned.  

Na, dann üb mal noch schön mit der neuen.


----------



## Alex45525 (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo,

also zunächst einmal fallen die oben gezeigten Fotos nicht negativ auf. Eher im Gegenteil. Vor allem das mit dem "Riesen"-Rhabarber hat seinen besonderen Reiz. Mir geht es oft selbst so, auch ich stehe vor meinen eigenen Fotos immer selbstkritisch und zweifelnd da.

Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass man das Motiv - in all seiner Pracht - selbst "live" gesehen hat. Die Erinnerung an das Echte wird in aller Regel von der "Kopie" - dem Foto - nicht erreicht. Ist da nicht eine kleine Enttäuschung bei Betrachtung des eigenen Fotos vorprogrammiert?

Liebe Annett, von Dir bekommen wir immer ganz besonders fundierte und wohlüberlegte Beiträge und Antworten zu lesen (Das meine ich ernst und für meinen Teil danke ich Dir dafür. Auch dafür, dass - selbst wenn sonst keiner antwortet - Du häufig diejenige bist, die sich ein Herz fasst und man dann doch noch eine Antwort bekommt. Und das sogar häufig sehr ausführlich.). Häufig kann man bei Dir lesen: Wir brauchen Fotos. Damit sind nicht die Fotos von intakten Teichen gemeint, sondern bildliche Darstellungen von den Problemen, mit denen sich der- oder diejenige gerade herumschlägt.

Genauso sehe ich das hier: Wenn Du Probleme mit der Kamera hast, dann zeig uns doch mal die missglückten Versuche. An den Bildern kann man häufig sehen, was schiefgegangen ist. Was war das Problem in der Reithalle? Zu wenig Licht und zu schnelle Bewegungen???

*Und zu den anderen: Selbst wenn Ihr die Bedienungsanleitung zu dem Hammer auswendig gelernt habt, heißt das noch nicht, dass Ihr auch den Nagel trefft!*

Nur davon, dass ich weiß, wo der Blendenring sitzt, weiß ich noch nicht was er tut... Fotografieren hat erstmal viel mit Physik zu tun. Sind aber nur wenige einfache Regeln zu beachten, die man jedoch erstmal durchschauen und dann ins Gefühl bekommen muss. Danach wird die Sache intuitiv. Ab da macht es dann Spass!


----------



## Frank (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

@ Alex

ich weiß jetzt ned, wie du es aufgefasst hast, aber ich denke Annett hat es schon verstanden.


----------



## chromis (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Annett,

am ehesten zu guten Ergebnissen kommst Du, wenn von Anfang an mit Blendenvorwahl gearbeitet wird. Mach doch einfach mal von einem Objekt eine ganze Reihe von Bildern mit verschiedenen Blenden. Mit offener Blende(kleine Zahl) kannst Du dann oft auch das Wesentliche herausarbeiten und den störenden Hintergrund verschwimmen lassen. Bei Makroaufnahmen lässt sich dagegen mit geschlossener Blende die  meist zu geringe Schärfentiefe erhöhen.

Die Programmautomatik ist dann immer noch gut, wenns einfach mal schnell gehen muss. Die Möglichkeiten, die Deine Kamera bietet, werden damit aber lange nicht ausgereizt. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Alex45525 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

@Frank
War auch von mir nicht so eeeeeeeeeeeeeernst gemeint....



Na los Annett, lass uns sehen, was Du an welchen Fotos auszusetzen hast. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn Du nicht super-schnell mit Deiner Knipskiste per Du wirst!!!


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte hier nicht rumjammern oder so.... bisher habe ich mit der alten Olympus C3030 für Dokumentationszwecke immer brauchbare Bilder (denke ich zumindest) im Automatik-Modus fabriziert.
Bei ihr bin ich gar nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, mal was anderes als die vollautomatischen Programme auszuprobieren.

Erst durch die tollen Bilder hier im Forum kam die Lust auf MEHR. 
Und MEHR sah erstmal furchtbar aus. 
Die Bilder in der Halle waren soo schlecht nicht. Hindernisse schön scharf - nur die Pferde waren, durch die schnellen Bewegungen bedingt schön unscharf... also voll daneben. :?
Ich glaube die Bilder haben wir aus Frust schon alle entsorgt. 
Diese Bedingungen habe ich leider nicht jeden Tag zum üben - daher sollte es bis nächstes Jahr im Januar sitzen.

Das Handbuch habe ich zumindest überflogen... wer liest schon freiwillig 140Seiten (Deutsch!!) und speichert dass alles dann auch noch intern ab? Aus einem ganz neuen Beschäfftigungsfeld.... 


Ich werde mal ein paar weniger gelungene Bilder zeigen. Die schlimmsten sind aber schon gelöscht, denn wer hebt schon solchen Datenmüll auf. 
Wie gesagt, normal würden die irgendwann entsorgt.
 
Das Motiv gefällt mir - das Bild ist einfach nur....... ich hab schon einiges rumprobiert.... aber bis jetzt gefällt mir keines der Bilder. 
Blümchen allesamt scharf und Hintergrund verschwommen.. denke das wäre es!

 
Sieht einfach nur .... aus. Ich weiß auch nicht. Kann man da mit einer Bildbearbeitung nochwas rausholen oder lieber gleich nochmal neu aufnehmen - aus einer anderen Perspektive?

 
Auch nicht wirklich gelungen, irgendwie fehlt mir da mehr Ausdruck. Zuviel Licht im Spiel?
Digicats Katzen schaun irgendwie ganz anders.. ganz lebendig. :?

 
Da hab ich auch ewig rumprobiert.... der Hintergrund ist Mist - ist mir auch aufgefallen.. am PC.  Auf was nur stellt die Kamera da scharf im AF?
 
Gleiches Motiv - jetzt haut die Distel halbwegs hin.. aber der Hindergrund wirkt weniger verschwommen und damit noch störender. 

 
Die zweite Rhabarberstaude.... leider nur teilweise scharf. 

 
Was ist denn mit Katers Gesicht passiert? Liegt das nur am schlechten Licht?

Und so könnte ich noch einige mehr zeigen.....


----------



## Alex45525 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Ja, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Jetzt kann man genaueres sagen. Technisch sind die Fotos zunächst einmal durchschnittlich OK. Das eine Katze hin und wieder nicht so schaut, wie im Moment davor (Was hat die Mama da für einen schwarzen Kasten? Hilfe!), das kann einfach passieren. 

Tipp1: Evtl. einfach die Serienbildfunktion nutzen, 5 Aufnahmen durchrattern lassen und dann das beste Bild aussuchen.

Tipp2: Gegenstände isolieren: Dafür kann man häufig eine Motivautomatik (Stichwort BDA / Auch Motivprogramm) verwenden, nämlich "Porträit" hier wird bei der Belichtung die Priorität auf eine große Blenden öffnung gelegt, dadurch ist die Tiefenschärfe gering. Oder wie bereits weiter oben vorgeschlagen: Blendenvorwahl oder Zeitautomatik. Die Blende wählst Du, den Rest macht die Kamera. Wie gesagt: Große Blendenöffnung (kleiner Wert!) bewirkt eine geringe Tiefenschärfe, kleine Öffnung (großer Wert!) bewirkt viel Tiefenschärfe (Ideal für Landschaftsaufnahmen, in denen der Busch im Vordergrund genauso scharf sein soll, wie der Berg im Hintergrund).

Tipp3: Fotografieren in der Reithalle. Mit dem eingebauten Blitz hat man bei ISO 100 eingestellter Empfindlichkeit meist nur eine Reichweite von knapp 3m!!! Hier gilt die Gleichung: Blitzleitzahl = Arbeitsblende * Motivabstand.
Eventuell nächstes Mal die Empfindlichkeit auf ISO 800 einstellen. Wird evtl. schon etwas besser. Muss man aber testen und schauen, ob man mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden ist. Hier liegen die Grenzen der Kompakten.

So, jetzt muss ich was anderes machen, melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## chromis (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi Annett,

vielleicht findest Du hier auch ein paar nützliche Hinweise:
http://www.rofrisch.de/fotokurs/

Sehr wichtig beim Foto ist auch der Hintergrund und die Perspektive. Vergleiche mal Dein Schneeglöckchenbild mit diesem hier:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/object.php?object_id=118877

Auch solche Sachen wie die Bruchsteine, das Regenfallrohr und die Tonschale sind optisch unschön und lenken vom eigentlichen Motiv, der Katze, viel zu sehr ab.

Wg. dem Problem mit der Schärfe, wie stellt die Kamera scharf? Sucht sich die Kamera selbst aus mehreren Messfeldern eines aus? Dann ist es voreprogrammiert, dass die Kamera zB. auf den Körper der Katze fokussiert und nicht wie gewünscht auf die Augen. 
Stell mal die Kamera so ein, das grundsätzlich mit dem Feld in Suchermitte fokussiert wird. Dann lässt sich blitzschnell auf den gewünschten Punkt scharfstellen und danach mit halb gedrücktem Auslöseknopf der Bildausschnitt immer noch verschieben.


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

@Chromis
Wegen der Messfelder - da sollte die Annettsche ab und an mal selbst etwas drüber nachdenken  Die Kamera hat folgende Möglichkeiten:

- 9 Messfeldautomatik
- 3 Messfeldautomatik
- Normal
- Normal Highspeed
- Spot Messfeld
- und noch nen Highspeedmodus - hab se grad nicht vor mir liegen ... 

Man kann das Messfeld im 9er Modus auch per Cursor verschieben.

oder so ähnlich - alle samt direkt ohne Umwege über die Funktiomstaste erreichbar... Man muss halt wissen, was welche Messmethode bewirkt und dann die jeweils richtige auswählen 

@Alex
In der Halle darf eh nicht geblitzt werden, wegen der Pferde, und dummer weise hab ich in einem Anflug von Unwissenheit den ISO auf 800 bis 1200 genommen - aber sie hat ganz offensichtlich wegen des schlechten Lichtes zu lange belichtet. Dadurch Hotte verschwommen und der Rest scharf ...

@all
Wenn jeder Super Fotos mal eben aus dem Handgelenk machen könnte, wärs doch langweilig .


----------



## Frank (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo,

das wesentliche ist schon gesagt.

Ich z. B. nehme (außer für Landschaftsaufnahmen) nur den mittleren Spot zur Schärfemessung.

In der Reithalle versucht es doch mal mit "mitziehen". Ich weiß, ist kein Rennsport, aber wenn, wie ihr sagt, das Hindernis scharf abgebildet wird, müsste es eigentlich klappen.
Zumindest ist es mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Frank (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Achso, noch was vergessen zu fragen:



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> - 9 Messfeldautomatik
> - 3 Messfeldautomatik
> - Normal
> - Normal Highspeed
> ...



Kannst du mir das mal genauer erklären? Was wirkt sich wie aus?


----------



## Joachim (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

 Also mal das Büchlein gewälzt:

...die FZ50 hat prinzipiell diese Autofokus Messmethoden:

9 Feld Autofokus (Kamera sucht sich aus 9 Messfeldern eines oder mehrere)
ooo 3 Feld Autofokus Highspeed (nur 3 Messfelder, daher schneller)
[  ] Normal Autofokus Highspeed (ein großes Hauptmessfeld, schneller)
[  ] Normal Autofokus (ein großes Hauptmessfeld, genauer)
 o   Spot Autofokus ( sehr kleines Messfeld in der Bildmitte - daher auch sehr schnell)

Und dann wäre da noch die Belichtungsmessung: (sind denk ich selbserklärend)

(o) Mehrffeldmessung (
(  ) Mittenbetonte Integralmessung
 o  Spotmessung

Diese Einstellungen kann man verschiedenst kombinieren und/oder durch manuelle Enstellungen ergänzen...


----------



## Alex45525 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Joachim,

sorry, war mein Anflug von Unwissenheit, Euch diesen Anfängertipp zu geben.

Ich wusste außerdem nicht, dass man in einer Reithalle nicht blitzt. Leuchtet aber irgendwie ein... 

Fassen wir zusammen: Wenig Licht und schnelle Bewegungen. Den Tipp vom Frank finde ich gut, eventuell die einzige Möglichkeit: Mitziehen. 

Hier lobe ich mir dann doch die Wechselobjektive. Mein 50mm mit Lichtstärke 1,4 ist da einfach unschlagbar. Doch selbst damit wird das Fotografieren unter solchen Bedingungen "eng". Und mit den F=2,8 bis 3,7 habt Ihr bereits ein für die Kompaktklasse unglaublich lichtstarkes Objektiv. Bliebe nur noch, die Beleuchtungsstärke heraufzusetzen. OK, auch nicht wirklich praxisnah. Oder wollt Ihr einen 1000W Bauscheinwerfer mitschleppen?

Man bedenke: Damit der Unterschied wirklich signifikant (sichtbar) wird, benötigt Ihr mindestens die vier- bis achtfache Menge Licht auf Film/Chipebene. Selbst ein 1000W-Strahler wird damit in einer Halle schnell zur Funzel. Nämlich dann, wenn der Abstand zwischen Strahler und Objekt/Motiv zu groß wird.

Knapp eine Blende (doppelte Lichtmenge) kann man noch gewinnen, indem man nicht das extremste Tele verwendet. Darauf bezieht sich nämlich der Wert 3,7. Im mittleren Bereich geht's dann runter auf 2,8. Und das wackelt dann beim Mitziehen auch nicht so doll.

Also: Hohe Empfindlichkeit, kein extremes Tele, mitziehen. Und ein paar Kerzen mehr würden nicht schaden...

Lasst uns an Euren Ergebnissen teilhaben, bin jetzt neugierig, wie man so eine Situation in den Griff bekommt!


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo zusammen.

Danke für die Links und Hinweise.
Ich versuche zu verstehen und zu verinnerlichen! 
Bei Fragen dazu werde ich mich ganz sicher wieder melden.  

@Alex
Du und alle anderen habt die Tips ja mir gegeben und nicht Joachim... 
Also kein Grund sich hier für irgendwas zu entschuldigen!  
Während Joachim solche technischen Sachen wie ein Schwamm aufsaugt, muss ich sie fast wie Vokabeln pauken, weil es einfach nicht auf die interne Festplatte rutschen will (kein Witz!).
Ich bin eher der Typ, der Sachen beGREIFEN muss, um sie abspeichern und anwenden zu können. An der Kamera sehe ich einfach nicht, was ich mache bzw. welche Auswirkungen das hat. 
Ich denke, dass mein Problem vor allem daher rührt.  

Will Joachim mir etwas (z.B. an der Kamera) erklären, dann habe ich immer wieder Probleme seinen Ausführungen zu folgen - keine Ahnung wieso. 

Die Beleuchtung in der Reithalle war eigentlich nicht soo schlecht.
Die Profis springen und fahren (das war immerhin das Weltcupfinale der Vierspänner-Fahrer!) ja nicht gerade bei Kerzenschein. Allerdings war es auch nicht so hell, wie an einem strahlenden Sonnentag. 
Vielleicht kann Joachim mal eines der mit der Kamera gedrehten Videos einstellen, damit man mal sieht, um was es geht.
Die Fotos auf der Messe=Tunier hat allesamt Joachim gemacht, weil ich mich gar nicht erst heran getraut habe. 
Oft war das Hinderniss (Sprung) gestochen scharf, weil er darauf auch schon vor dem ankommendem Pferd scharf gestellt hatte, und das Pferd dann eben verwischt.
Teilweise war aber auch der Hintergrund scharf und das eigentliche Motiv (Vierspänner) unscharf.
Mit der alten Olympus hatte ich dann aus Verzweiflung (parallel zum Filmen) einige Fotos geschossen. Leider hat deren Speicher-Karte bereits nach wenigen Aufnahmen wieder mal gestreikt. 
Wir müßten mal schauen, ob die Bilder noch darauf sind bzw. ob der Datenretter noch was findet.

Üben wird leider unter diesen Bedingungen erst wieder im nächsten Januar möglich sein. 
Falls wir die Zeit haben, könnten wir schon mal für Do. billige Karten zum üben kaufen, damit dann So. vielleicht alles klappt.
Mal sehen....  
Die Profifotografen bekommen dort auch ohne Blitz gute Fotos hin - der Beweis wird oft in den Zeitungen abgedruckt.
Aber die Ausrüstung ist halt eine völlig andere.


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

... ich bin ein Schwamm?  Sie versteht mich nich?  Keiner versteht mich ... 

Mitziehen ist ein gutes Stichwort - das haben wir am Beginn der Hallenveranstaltung mal an nem Reitbahn-Traktor getestet - und ging für einen ersten Versuch nicht mal soooo schlecht. Der Modus müsste "Panning" heisen und soll das mitziehen erleichtern. 

Ich denk mal üben, üben, üben ... zum Glück muss man den ganzen Müll ja nicht mehr vor dem Shock entwickeln lassen - dank Digitaltechnik.    



> Oft war das Hinderniss (Sprung) gestochen scharf, weil er darauf auch schon vor dem ankommendem Pferd scharf gestellt hatte, und das Pferd dann eben verwischt.


Ja weil die doofen Viecher auch nie stille gehalten haben ...


----------



## Alex45525 (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Ohje, ich fürchte das nimmt Joachim etwas mit...

Ja, ich kenne das.

Ich habe früher immer versucht, meiner lieben Kleinen das Surfen beizubringen. Ich hatte meine liebe Not. Sie hatte ihre liebe Not. Irgendwie verstand sie nie, was ich meinte...

Später bin ich dazu übergegangen, bei diesen Gelegenheiten Fremde zu verpflichten. Und siehe da: Die Kurze hatte Spassss!
Womit das Hauptziel bereits erreicht wäre...

Wenn Annett doch extra diesen eigenen (!) Thread bemüht, dann lehn Dich entspannt zurück und harre der Dinge die da kommen. Alles wird gut.


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Annett,

bei dem sonnigen Wetter war ich mal eben im Garten und habe etwas fotografiert. Herausgekommen sind z.B. einige Blümchenbilder.

1. __ Schneeglöckchen.
Fotografiert im Schatten. Ich wollte einmal das Motivprogramm "Portrait" für dieses Thema zweckentfremden. Wie ich finde, könnte die Schärfentiefe größer sein. Es stört doch etwas, wenn nur wenige Pflanzen zentral in der Gruppe scharf abgebildet sind.
Allerdings ist dies ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass diese Scharf-Unscharf-Situationen irgendwie ziemlich plastisch wirken. Dies wird durch das leichte Tele (70mm) hier noch verstärkt.

2. Krokusse
Einmal "Mit dem Licht" aufgenommen und einmal als Gegenlichtsituation. Beides Aufnahmen mit Tele und Motivprogramm "Portrait".
Achte einmal auf dei Farben! Die Gegenlichtsituation wirkt  lebendiger, luftiger. OK, dafür schaut man allerdings auch nicht in den Kelch. "Richtiger" erscheint das Bild "Mitlicht". Soll ja nur eine Anregung für Experimente sein.
Manchmal lohnt es sich, vor allem bei direkter Sonne, um Motive herumzugehen und mehrere Aufnahmen zu machen.


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Alex und alle anderen.

Heute haben wir hier endlich mal etwas besseres Büchsenlicht.
Die letzten Tage waren, im Gegensatz zum großen Rest der Republik, grau verhangen.
Und gestern nachmittag hatten wir Besuch... also nix fotografieren.

Ich habe angefangen den von Rainer verlinkten Fotokurs zu lesen. Nach mehrmaligen Wiederholen speichere ich allmählich etwas innerlich ab. 
Am Besten wäre es natürlich alles sofort selbst zu probieren, was ich heute teilweise gemacht habe.

Übungsaufnahmen - Motive sind daher nicht so berauschend....
Was bewirkt nochmal die Vergrößerung der Blendenzahl - was einer Verkleinerung der Blende entspricht?  
  ->  
 

__ Schneeglöckchen von vers. Seiten/Blende
     
Ich finde das Licht schon wieder ganz schön hart.  

Katze - nett liegt sie da, aber irgendwie wenig fotogen.  
  -> gehen wir doch mal ein Stück um den Baum Foto  da plättet sie gerade meine teuren Krokusse... 
Die Kamera habe ich diesmal absichtlich nicht vors Gesicht gehalten, sondern den drehbaren TFT genutzt - scheint auch zu helfen.


Und noch 2x Blumen:
  
  Was macht die Katze da links im Bild?  -> Ausschnitt  

Der Hinweis von Frank auf die "Spot-Schärfenmessung" kam diesmal voll zum Tragen! 

Und jetzt geh ich die zweite kleine Feierlichkeit vorbereiten. Bei dem schönen Licht...


----------



## Burkhard (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Moin Annett
Bei der Blende  verhält es sich tatsächlich  umgekehrt.Eine kleine Blendenöffnung ist an der großen Zahl erkennbar.....in Deinem Fall sicher f8 oder 11. Bei Spiegelreflexkamersa geht die Blende  bis  22 bzw. 32 oder elektronisch  bis in die  50 hinein. Zu gut deutsch,je mehr die Blende geschlossen wird,um so schärfer wird ein Objekt  (Blume)abgebildet. Ist die  Blende weit  geöffnet,erhalte ich weniger Schärfe und einen ruhigen Hintergrund.Das muß  man alles in Ruhe abwägen,nennt  man wohl Gestaltung.....oder Fummelkram  
Anbei  mal eine Abbildung vom Sumpfblutauge und der Drachenwurz. Beides Aufnahmen  mit f 8 und Klappmonitor von der Nikon Coolpx 5700.
LG, Bukhard.


----------



## Frank (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi Annett,

noch ein Tip von wegen dem "harten" Licht.

Mach mal vom gleichen Motiv drei Aufnahmen: 
Die erste morgens, bei Sonnenaufgang, die zweite Mittags und die dritte kurz *vor* der Dämmerung.
Du wirst dich wundern wie unterschiedlich die Sonne im Verlauf des Tages ihr Licht abgibt. 



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. __ Schneeglöckchen.
> Fotografiert im Schatten. Ich wollte einmal das Motivprogramm "Portrait" für dieses Thema zweckentfremden. Wie ich finde, könnte die Schärfentiefe größer sein. Es stört doch etwas, wenn nur wenige Pflanzen zentral in der Gruppe scharf abgebildet sind.
> Allerdings ist dies ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass diese Scharf-Unscharf-Situationen irgendwie ziemlich plastisch wirken. Dies wird durch das leichte Tele (70mm) hier noch verstärkt.



@ Alex

Hmm, soviel ich weiß ist die geringe Schärfentiefe bei Porträtaufnahmen aber gewollt, weil in den meisten Fällen die Augen scharf abgebildet werden sollen und der "Rest" von vorne nach hinten, eher soft erscheinen soll.

Oder habe ich falschen Input bekommen?


----------



## Alex45525 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

@Frank

Nee, hast Recht. Doch bei Portraitaufnahmen geht man nicht auf unter 1m an sein Motiv heran. Man fotografiert mit leichtem Tele aus 2-3m. Dann ist die Schärfentiefe bei dem Prortrait-Programm ausreichend. Gehe ich dichter 'dran, dann verringert sich - je nach Licht - der Schärfebereich.

Und dass der Hintergrund verschwimmt, das ist natürlich so gewollt. Dafür hat dieses Motivprogramm die Priorität auf möglichst offener Blende. Allerdings auch nicht unbedingt bis zum Anschlag.

Das Ganze steht im unmittelbaren Gegensatz zum Landschafts-Programm. Da wird die Blende möglichst weit geschlossen, damit der Busch im Vordergrund genauso scharf wird, wie der Berg im Hintergrund.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hi, Annett ...

... das vorletzte Bild (die zweite Rhabarberstaude.... leider nur teilweise scharf.)

Versuche mal folgendes, gehe erneut mit der Kamera nach unten, drehe sie dort um (falsch herum halten), versuche den gleichen Fixpunkt zu fokusieren, drück ab ... nun müßten die braunen Blätter unscharf sein ... 

(alter Trick, wenn man dierekt über den Boden fotographiert... )​
... es grüßt Tommy

Hier sollte das gar nicht hin ????? hm ..... ich war vorher ganz WO anders


----------



## Stefan_375 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich sie fast wie Vokabeln pauken, weil es einfach nicht auf die interne Festplatte rutschen will (kein Witz!).
> Ich bin eher der Typ, der Sachen beGREIFEN muss, um sie abspeichern und anwenden zu können. An der Kamera sehe ich einfach nicht, was ich mache bzw. welche Auswirkungen das hat.
> Ich denke, dass mein Problem vor allem daher rührt.


Ja, tut es. Um dem abzuhelfen, muss man (wie in jedem Fachgebiet) erstmal die Grundlagen kennen - und dann reichlich Erfahrungen sammeln. Früher in der analogen Zeit hat man das als "Lehrling" so gemacht, dass man sich zu jedem Foto die Basisdaten (Brennweite, Blende, Belichtungszeit, Blitz?, Stativ? usw.) auf einen Zettel geschrieben hat. Bei selbst erstellten Abzügen natürlich noch sämtliche Daten zu Vergrößerung und Chemie. Dann hat man hunderte von Prints auf dem Boden ausgelegt (wenn an den Wänden zum Anpinnen kein Platz mehr war ;-) und mit den notierten Daten verglichen. 

Und dann, irgendwann, mit viel Übung, begreift man die Zusammenhänge zwischen den fotografischen Einstellungen beim Drücken des Auslösers und dem Ergebnis. Und darum geht es. Nicht darum, "Profi-Fotos" zu machen. Sondern darum, überhaupt erkennen zu können, welches Foto richtig und welches Foto falsch belichtet ist, welche Fehler es sonst hat. Und zu lernen, woran das im Einzelfall liegt. Erst, wenn man das kann, kann man künftig bessere Fotos machen, die nicht nur reine Zufallsergebnisse sind.

Niemand muss sich solche Kenntnisse aneignen. Gute Schnappschüsse gelingen mitunter auch ohne. Aber um halbwegs einen Durchblick zu kriegen, geht IMHO am Wissen der "basics" der Fotografie kein Weg vorbei. Die sind auch seit 100 Jahren die gleichen, ob analog oder digital. Der Zusammenhang von Zeit, Blende, Brennweite, Tiefenschärfe, Bildwinkel / Perspektive usw. usf. ist unabhängig von der eingesetzten Technik. Wenn du das durchschaut hast, weisst du nicht nur, woran es einem Bild technisch mangelt. Sondern auch, ob der schlechte / langweilige Eindruck eines Bildes nun technische und/ oder gestalterische Gründe hat.

Ein Beispiel: Dein Katzenbild aus diesem thread,
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/21519&d=1202208116
Du schreibst: "Auch nicht wirklich gelungen, irgendwie fehlt mir da mehr Ausdruck."

Stimmt, genau so ist es. Von der Belichtung her scheint mir das Bild OK. Es gibt weder krass überbelichtete (weiss "ausgefressene") noch noch krass unterbelichtete (schwarz "abgesoffene") Bereiche im Bild. Aber das kann ich auf meinem Billig-TFT-Bildschirm kaum beurteilen. Nimm dir deine Bildbearbeitung und schau dir das Histogramm an. Dann weisst du mehr (wenn du ein Histogramm "lesen" kannst).

Die Schärfe stimmt auch. Du hast nämlich (entweder "instinktiv", oder weil die Kamera automatisch das fokussiert hat, was in der Bildmitte ist) auf die Augen fokussiert. Gut! Eine der wichtigsten Grundregeln beachtet: bei Menschen und Tieren immer auf die Augen scharf stellen - weil das das erste ist, wo man als Betrachter hinguckt. Unscharfe Augen beim Hauptmotiv disqualifizieren ein Foto sofort.

Du warst aber noch besser! Auch die __ Nase und die Ohren der Katze sind scharf abgebildet - also das ganze Gesicht. Eben das, worauf es ankommt. So soll es sein. Du hast auch noch etwas anderes, ganz Schlaues getan. Nämlich das bildwichtige Motiv "freigestellt". Heisst: die Katze als Hauptmotiv ist scharf abgebildet, der unwichtige Hintergrund dagegen unscharf. Eine bewährte Praxis bei Portrait-Aufnahmen, ob Mensch oder Tier. Du hast hier ganz gekonnt mit der Wirkung der Tiefenschärfe gearbeitet! Kann sein, dass du das rein zufällig gemacht hast. Dann schau dir mal die EXIF-Daten des JPG-Files an, speziell Brennweite und Blende. Daraus ergibt sich die Tiefenschärfe, die bei diesem Bild gut wirkt. Und wenn du diese Daten richtig "lesen" kannst, wirst du wissen, warum das so ist.

Trotzdem irgendwie nicht gelungen, es fehlt der "Ausdruck". Stimmt. Das hat hier (soweit ich das an meinem Monitor beurteilen kann) aber nicht an der Technik, sondern an der Bildgestaltung. Da häufen sich typische Anfängerfehler. 

1. Der Katzenkopf, das wichtigste Motiv, befindet sich genau in der Bildmitte. Typischer Anfängerfehler, passiert jedem. Du hast die Katze "ins Visier" genommen... und wie beim Blick durch das Zielfernrohr einer Waffe so exakt "geschosssen", dass sich ihr Kopf genau im Zentrum des "Fadenkreuzes" befindet. Solche Bilder wirken _immer_ langweilig. Das hat mit der "Wahrnehmungspsychologie" der Menschen zu tun. Wenn wir ein Bild "lesen", tun wir das unbewusst immer "von oben links nach unten rechts" (Menschen, die z.B. hebräisch lesen, würden oben rechts anfangen). Und wir empfinden es als positiv, wenn sich die Spannung im Bild mit unserem wandernden Blick steigert. 

Genau das ist der Grund dafür, dass in Zeitschriften die großen Anzeigen rechts auf der Doppelseite deutlich teurer sind als die links. Weil die rechts vom Leser viel intensiver wahrgenommen werden als die links. Platt gesagt: links erstmal langweilig anfangen, dann rechts den "Höhepunkt" setzen. Bei dir ist der Höhepunkt mittig, und danach wird's wieder langweilig :-/ 

Also eine eherne Grundregel der Bildgestaltung verletzt. Wie wichtig diese Regeln sind, sieht man daran, dass der Mensch sich darüber seit Jahrtausenden Gedanken gemacht hat... und bald auf den "goldenen Schnitt" gekommen ist. Ob bei Architektur, Malerei oder Fotografie - eine gute Gestaltung folgt seit ewigen Jahrhunderten der Richtlinie, den Blick des Betrachters ganz gezielt auf die bildwichtigen Inhalte zu lenken. ohne, dass der das überhaupt bemerkt. Sicher, man kann diese Gestaltungsregeln im Einzelfall brechen. Dann sollte man aber genau wissen, wie und warum.

2. Der Hintergrund. Katze als Hauptmotiv ist gut. Katze vor trockener Erde mit Unkraut drauf ist nicht so gut. Auch, wenn der Hintergrund eher unwichtig ist. Wahrgenommen wird er doch. Dein Hintergrund ist nicht interessant, er ist nicht homogen, und er lenkt durch das leuchtende Grün vom Hauptmotiv ab. Das wird zwar dadurch gemildert, dass der Hintergrund unscharf ist. Aber es stört doch deutlich. 

3. Der Bildausschnitt. Eine Katastrophe ;-) Du kannst eine sitzende Katze so aufnehmen, dass das ganze Tier zu sehen ist. Dann hättest du aber ausser dem passenden Bildausschnitt auch das Hochformat wählen müssen. Du kannst dich auch auf den Kopf der Katze beschränken. Was du aber keinesfalls tun darfst: die Katze "mittig" am Bauch einfach abschneiden. Und dann über dem Katzenkopf noch ca. 1/3 der Bildhöhe freilassen. 

Die Wirkung auf den Betrachter ist dann so, dass er nicht genau weiss, worauf das Foto seine Aufmerksamkeit lenken soll. Auf den Kopf? Dafür ist er zu klein und falsch positioniert. Auf die ganze Katze? Geht nicht, die ist ja nicht ganz zu sehen. Auf den Hintergrund? Kann nicht dein Ernst sein, so spannend ist unscharfes Unkraut nun auch wieder nicht ;-)

Aber zum Trost: selbst, wenn du diese Gestaltungsregeln beachtet hättest, wäre das Bild immer noch langweilig. Weil die Katze einfach dumm und gelangweilt vor sich hin guckt ;-) Das war schlichtweg der falsche Moment zum Abdrücken. Fotografiere einen Hund beim Kacken, und er sieht immer strunzdumm und langweilig aus. Fotografiere ihn, wenn er gerade aufmerksam potentielle Beute beobachtet... und es wird spannend. 

Diesen richtigen "fotografischen Moment" abzupassen, ist dann schon die hohe Kunst der Fotografie von Menschen und Tieren. Man kann das so machen, wie Joachim ¿ (Ironie) vorschlug: "Nachschiessen" - also Serienaufnahmen machen. Besonders bewährt, wenn man Menschengruppen fotografiert. Weil sich die Leute da völlig verspannen, wenn sie wissen, dass eine Kameralinse auf sie gerichtet ist. Also macht man das erste Bild, die Leute entspannen sich, weil sie denken, dass der Stress des zwangsweise Lächeln müssens vorbei ist... und genau dann kommt der "Nachschuss", der oft um Längen besser wird als der erste.

So, jetzt habe ich das getan, was Anfänger fürchterlich nerven wird  Nämlich über ein einfaches Knipsfoto einen Roman geschrieben, es technisch und von der Gestaltung her völlig "zerpflückt". Das mag "gnadenlos" erscheinen. Aber ich denke, dass das der einzige Weg ist, nach und nach zu besseren Fotos zu kommen. Hundertfach ausdrucken und endlos lange ansehen. Und dann im Detail analysieren, woran es liegt, ob ein Foto langweilig oder spannend ist.

Das gilt ganz besonders für die Fotografie von Menschen und Tieren. Wenn wir im "real life" einen Hund oder einen Menschen anschauen, wissen wir instinktiv innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteils, ob der gerade freundlich, ängstlich, aggressiv oder desinteressiert guckt. Und so reagiert auch der Betrachter eines Fotos "instinktiv". Die Kunst ist, zu erkennen, welchen Regeln dieser Instinkt folgt. Und die Motive dann im Wissen darum auszuwählen, welche Gefühle sie beim Betrachter auslösen. Insofern ist Fotografieren lernen tatsächlich "sehen lernen". Erst, wenn man durch den Sucher erkennen kann, ob da Trauer, Langeweile, Angst, Freude, Ekstase, Hektik, Schmerz usw. ist... erst dann wird man den richtigen Moment zum Auslösen finden. Das ist zwar für den Hobby-Knipser völlig unwichtig, der nur Schnappschüsse zu Erinnerungszwecken macht. Aber für den, der vom Knipsem zum soliden Handwerk kommen will, ist es essentiell.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Servus Stefan

Danke für deinen hervorragend geschriebenen Lehrgang  

Aus dem Lehrgang kann man viel lernen, ich als Hobby-Knipser kannte auch nicht alle "Basics".

Danke fürs anschauliche Darstellen.

Wünsche dir Frohe Ostern und weiterhin "Gut Licht"


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für diesen sehr ausführlichen und informativen Beitrag. 
Ich hatte ihn heute Morgen schon mal in Ruhe gelesen und weiß das wirklich zu schätzen. 

Scharfstellen und Abdrücken schafft (fast) jeder nach kurzer Zeit.
Aber genau das, was Du beschreibst, fehlt mir - die Übung bzw. das Wissen  "was bewirkt was" und wie mache ich aus einem Schnappschuß eine wirklich gute Aufnahme.
Normal müßte ich neu erarbeitetes Wissen jeden Tag wieder abrufen, bis es sitzt. Leider gibt es zeitmäßig oft Differenzen zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit.  

Aber ich arbeite weiter an mir - versprochen!


----------



## Stefan_375 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau das, was Du beschreibst, fehlt mir - die Übung bzw. das Wissen  "was bewirkt was" und wie mache ich aus einem Schnappschuß eine wirklich gute Aufnahme.
> Normal müßte ich neu erarbeitetes Wissen jeden Tag wieder abrufen, bis es sitzt. Leider gibt es zeitmäßig oft Differenzen zwischen Wunsch und Wirklichkeit.
> 
> Aber ich arbeite weiter an mir - versprochen!


Nicht nötig. Du musst da überhaupt nichts. Schnappschüsse wie die von deiner Katze (oder meine von Hund und Papagei) "leben" halt von der Erinnerung. Wenn man nach 10+x Jahren das Fotoalbum aufschlägt und das Haustier von 2008 (oder den Urlaub 1999) sieht... dann erwärmt das das Herz, weil damit schöne Erinnerungen verbunden sind. Dafür sind Schnappschüsse gut. Und diese Wirkung für dich stellt sich unabhängig von technischen oder gestalterischen Kriterien des Fotos ein. Und damit hat das Foto seinen Zweck erfüllt. Es hat für dich einen Erinnerungswert. Was andere dazu sagen, ist doch schnuppe.

Nur, wenn man ein Foto anderen zeigt oder sogar weltweit publiziert, sind die Zuseher halt weniger begeistert davon. Weil die deine Katze nicht kennen, nichts damit verbinden und halt nicht nachfühlen können, wie es damals für dich war war, als die Katze... und wie es sich für dich anfühlt, wenn mit so einem Foto deine Erinnerungen geweckt werden. Das muss dich aber überhaupt nicht stören, solange du nicht vorhast, "Anetts Katzenkalender" zu publizieren und damit Geld zu verdienen 

Soll heissen: es gibt einen grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen einem Schnappschuss, der einem selbst viel bedeutet, und einem gut gestalteten Foto, das man auch öffentlich zeigen (oder gar verkaufen) kann, ohne dass die Leute anfangen zu gähnen. Das eine ist nicht "besser" oder "schlechter" als das andere. Nur der Zweck ist ein anderer.

Ich habe mal überlegt: wenn du ein Typ bist, der nicht gerne im stillen Kämmerlein x Fachbücher liest, aber trotzdem an Technik und Bildgestaltung interessiert ist... dann ist es, wenn du die Zeit aufbringen kannst, vielleicht keine schlechte Idee, mal in der nächsten Volkshochschule einen Fotokurs zu belegen. Kostet nicht viel, vermittelt Grundlagen, und v.a. kann man dann seine Ergebnisse unter (hoffentlich guter) fachlicher Anleitung zusammen mit anderen anschauen und besprechen. Ist im Digi-Zeitalter ja kein Problem. Da bringt jeder Speicherkarte oder USB-Stick mit, die Bilder werden per Beamer an die Wand geworfen... und dann spricht man darüber. 

Und dieses gemeinsam drüber sprechen hat nach meiner Erfahrung einen großen Lerneffekt. Wenn man da zu x zusammen hockt und jeder sagt, wie ein Bild auf ihn wirkt (und später heraus bekommt, warum es so auf ihn wirkt), ist das sehr lehrreich und macht auch viel Spass. Zumindest, solange man die Sache nicht allzu ernst nimmt. Wenn da Leute "mit Ambitionen" dabei sind, die endlos kritteln, jedes Haar in der Suppe suchen und das Ganze als "Wettbewerb" sehen... die schaffen es schon mitunter, allen anderen die Freude an der Sache gründlich zu verderben. Aber von der Sorte gibt es zum Glück nicht allzu viele. Und wenn man doch auf so ein Exemplar trifft, geht man ihm am besten aus dem Weg ;-)

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Conny (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist schwer - FZ 50*

Hallo Stefan,

gerade wollte ich ansetzen, um Annett etwas aufzumuntern und da hast Du mir die Worte aus dem Mund genommen 
Deine beiden Beiträge sind sehr informativ und hilfreich  Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bilder!

Ich arbeite z.Z. Bilder auf und kämpfe mit der neuen Kamera, mit dem Programm (Elements von Adobe) und den vielen Möglichkeiten der Präsentation. Es ist ein Hobby! Und keiner kann pausenlos kreativ sein! Viele Bilder begeistern eben nur die Großeltern! Oder Annett in 20 Jahren, wenn sie die alten Bilder von ihrer verstorbenen Katze sieht.  
Wenn ich meine uralten Bilder anschaue, freue ich mich auch über meine eigenen Fortschritte


----------

